

Linux Mint 15 “Olivia” released - tebou
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2366

======
doug4hn
Surprised I haven't seen it announced on Distrowatch or OSNews yet. Also have
to admit I miss Live-CD images and minimal/network install images.

